# cavity array



## coriinutza13

In fizica la acceleratorii liniari, contextul este" The cavity array is tuned at low power''
Multumesc.


----------



## cornculapte

Cred că e "serie de electrozi".


----------



## farscape

_Antenna array_ văd că se traduce prin *arie de antene*, ceea ce mi se pare foarte decent, deci _cavity array_ se poate traduce prin *arie de cavităţi rezonante*, după rolul pe care-l îndeplinesc respectivele cavităţi.

Later,


----------



## Reef Archer

Cel mai cuprinzător dicționar tehnic englez-român (în opinia mea) nu cunoaște construcția respectivă, deci consider că putem conchide liniștiți că nimeni nu a catadicsit „să o legifereze” pe românește. Văd ceva lucrări elaborate de UBB Cluj care folosesc sintagma în engleză.

Mă gândesc că în acest context are de-a face cu frecvențele radio sau cu atât de noua „mecanică cuantică”. Astfel, aș traduce prin *matrice de rezonatori*, *rețea/sistem de rezonatori*.

_Rețeaua de rezonatori e dată/reglată/setată/alimentată la minimum._


----------



## farscape

Rezonatorii sunt de mai multe feluri, în cazul de faţă sunt fizic nişte cavităţi rezonante, deci trebuie făcută distincţie.

Reţea sau matrice nu mi se pare potrivit - chiar dacă privesc numai prin  prisma termenilor din engleza (network, matrix) care nu sunt folosiţi.  Deoarce se preferă folosirea termenului din radio (antenna array - arie  de antene, termen folosit în literatura tehnică) cred că termenul de  arie (de cavităţi rezonante) care păstrează spiritul traducerii iniţiale  şi nu prezintă ambiguităţi se potriveşte mai bine.

"A. Szilagyi : “Element radiant miniatural pentru o arie de antene adaptive folosită în receptoarele de război electronic“, Sesiunea a 35-a de comunicări ştiinţifice a A.C.T.T.M., 2004" (http://www.mta.ro/documente/joburi/LucrariSzilagyi.pdf)

Best,


----------



## cornculapte

Având în vedere trei chestii și anume:
1. potrivit dicționarului WordReference, _array_ se traduce și ca *șir/serie*
2. potrivit Wikipedia, "În acceleratoarele liniare particulele sunt accelerate folosind un șir succesiv de electrozi sub formă tubulară..." (http://ro.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accelerator_liniar)
3. tubul e o cavitate
e foarte probabil ca *șir/serie de electrozi* *(sub formă tubulară*) să se potrivească în contextul dat, deși nu păstrează spiritul traducerii.


----------



## farscape

cornculapte said:


> Având în vedere trei chestii și anume:
> 1. potrivit dicționarului WordReference, _array_ se traduce și ca *șir/serie*


 Dar nu se potriveşte aici... (a rectangular arrangement of devices in rows and columns). Antenna arrays şi resonant cavities sunt elemente ale domeniului în care lucrez aşa că ştiu ce vorbesc - măcar de data aceasta 



> 2. potrivit Wikipedia, "În acceleratoarele liniare particulele sunt accelerate folosind un șir succesiv de electrozi sub formă tubulară..." (http://ro.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accelerator_liniar)



În acest articol despre laseri (tot un accelerator de particule) [http://www.opticsinfobase.org/view_...6875.pdf?da=1&id=206875&seq=0&mobile=no&org=], la pagina a doua se găseşte un desen cu cavităţi rezonante - care nu sunt electrozi, o gaură nu poate să fie un plin 



> 3. tubul e o cavitate


 Cred că nu... "*CAVITÁTE,* _cavități,_ s. f. Adâncitură, gaură într-un corp solid. ◊ _Cavitate rezonantă_  = circuit oscilant pentru frecvențe foarte înalte, constituit dintr-o  incintă cu pereți metalici în care se pot întreține oscilații  electromagnetice sub formă de unde staționare" (dexonline.ro)



> e foarte probabil ca *șir/serie de electrozi* *(sub formă tubulară*) să se potrivească în contextul dat, deși nu păstrează spiritul traducerii.


Nu e probabil de loc, ca să zic aşa , pentru că nici unul din termeni nu prea se potriveşte.

Later,


----------

